# YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAA!



## AAPhotog (Jul 13, 2013)

I was contemplating buying a monitor for focus or whatnot. I was thinking small hd.
Instea of doing that, I thought I'd try the cheap way out first. So, I went to my nearest electronic store and picked up a Nexus 7 16GB for $169.99
Then I searched for HOURS to find a micro USB to female USB A OTG plug to hook my camera up to this thing. In the entire Chicago are there was ONE store that had this item which was Frys. The cord cost me $6
Then I went and bought the DSLR Controller app. I believe it was $8. I hooked my camera up and I've got Live view!!!
Now, I was quite skeptical because these controllers are usually VERY sluggis(think eos software that comes with camera) but this tablet shows the image damn near instantaneous very smooth it's unbelievable. I bought this anticipating taking it back for not working how I hoped it would. Now I guess I'm out of my money because I'm keeping it. So, for those wanting a monitor for focus and just an all around bigger view(7") this entire setup only cost me $184(really $214 after taxes)
I have TWO issues.
1) it doesn't work with my iPad. Idiot Apple smh. Would have saved me $200
2) while recording in crop mode(raw video) the image that ML shows me(the hacked one in black in white for the correct field of view) shows up in normale color on the tab(not a bad thing) BUT its waaaaay to the side. What I see on the cam and on tab(in crop mode) are two different things.
Any ideas on how I might be able to over come this anyone?

If anyone is curious. I'm using a 5D3. I'm soooooo glad I didn't just dish out the money to smallHD
I sound like a commercial but I promise, neither of these products are mine(except for the ones that I just paid for)


Only thing, I wish that I could output the 5d with hdmi and the app could read that. It currently(using USB) doesnt allow me to see magic lantern over lays and when recording raw video in crop mode, the view of what I'm actually recording, is MUCH different than the one that shows up on the app. Pity.

This video shows a rig and way to mount it to your rig. It also shows the speed and how responsive the app is
Nexus 7 tablet mount option for your DSLR RIG - DSLR FILM NOOB


----------



## AAPhotog (Jul 13, 2013)

That cable... Took me FOREVER to find. I bought the tablet thinking it wouldn't work as smooth as it did and was going to end up taking it back. So I wanted to purchase the cable in store in stead of online. I search everywhere in the greater Chicago area. Couldn't find it and almost bought it on amazon(would have taken 3-4 days to ship) I checked Frys. I had to drive an hour to get there, but I made it before closing! Cost me 6 bucks.
I don't like the guy that made the app because now I'm out of $200 that I had no intention of spending, but he redeemed his self because he saved me about $500 that I would have spent with smallHD


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

A dumb question but:

can this be used for anything that moves, or is it basically for portraits and stills, etc?

sek


----------



## AAPhotog (Jul 14, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> A dumb question but:
> 
> can this be used for anything that moves, or is it basically for portraits and stills, etc?
> 
> sek


You didn't read my entire book in the first post did you?
It's smooth with no stutters. And it's almost as the action is happening very very close. So yes, you would be able to record some one moving around and be able to keep focus. As long as you are a good enough focus puller to keep up.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool

Post some pics of some action shots!

sek


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used the Android app "dSLR Controller" on my ASUS Transformer 101, so know that part of your set up. When the full tether benefits aren't needed it is a good solution. $8.00 when I bought it. I am stills only so don't worry about the issue you mention on video feed. But the viewing is great and it's easy to bracket. Think copy job, on a tripod, small products.

The ASUS makes it possible to attach a USB to either their dock/keyboard (no adapter needed) or to the tablet alone (adapter needed from ASUS for my model). Can't have it in one hour and it's more $ but the usefulness of the tablet made me willing to buy the adapter. I also use the tablet to sell my services. I never went with the iPad so didn't see that as a lost $$. 

I will look closely at your mount. These days I have fewer clients showing up for shoots but I would like it to be easier for them when they do. I spent some time looking for a practical wiFi solution to use with the ASUS while tethered to a windows laptop for the actual shooting, but I could not find a mirroring app that I thought I could make work. EyeFi not really a solution as best I can tell. Too slow, people say. I am open to looking again at that... shooting with 5DMk3 and 1DsMk3 bodies.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's another possible use: turn a tablet toward the model and give them the feedback on what you see. In some shoots this will help. I looked unsuccessfully for a tripod leg mount for my 10" ASUS but didn't push all the way through to find a possibility for this larger size tablet.

Tether Tools is iPad only, but they offer such a thing.


----------



## AAPhotog (Jul 16, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> I have used the Android app "dSLR Controller" on my ASUS Transformer 101, so know that part of your set up. When the full tether benefits aren't needed it is a good solution. $8.00 when I bought it. I am stills only so don't worry about the issue you mention on video feed. But the viewing is great and it's easy to bracket. Think copy job, on a tripod, small products.
> 
> The ASUS makes it possible to attach a USB to either their dock/keyboard (no adapter needed) or to the tablet alone (adapter needed from ASUS for my model). Can't have it in one hour and it's more $ but the usefulness of the tablet made me willing to buy the adapter. I also use the tablet to sell my services. I never went with the iPad so didn't see that as a lost $$.
> 
> I will look closely at your mount. These days I have fewer clients showing up for shoots but I would like it to be easier for them when they do. I spent some time looking for a practical wiFi solution to use with the ASUS while tethered to a windows laptop for the actual shooting, but I could not find a mirroring app that I thought I could make work. EyeFi not really a solution as best I can tell. Too slow, people say. I am open to looking again at that... shooting with 5DMk3 and 1DsMk3 bodies.


 if you have dslr controller, you have the solution already. Look up their website to find out how to tether over the wifi


----------

